# IPF & IPFW & DUMMYNET ,System PANIC



## Deadman-s (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry for my poor english.

I have used a box with router and traffic shaping
Like m0n0wall, I have Build ipfilter in kernel, ipfw and dummynet with modules, 
I tested built it on 8.1 and 8.2,but it panic in 100mb fttb, other 2m adsl and 10mb fttb no problem.
Because we build all in the mfsroot, I can't enable coredump..

Please view this image. The console tips : "dummynet: fast io: pkt chain detected!"
Thanks all.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't enable 2 firewalls (IPF and IPFW). Use one or the other, not both.


----------



## Deadman-s (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you sir.
But I've found another problem.


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x10
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xc3527cc5
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xc9bc08f4
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xc9bc095c
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 (em1 taskq)
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 28m59s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Rebooting...


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x10
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xc35a3cc5
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xc9bc08f4
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xc9bc095c
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 (em1 taskq)
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 44m22s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Rebooting...
```
In mailing lists is posted, but not to be correct


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2011)

Deadman-s said:
			
		

> ```
> Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
> cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
> fault virtual address	= 0x10
> ...


The most common cause of these panics are memory errors.


----------

